# Sea kayaking in Halong Bay - Vietnam trip



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

I would like to introduce my Halong bay kayaking gallery. Halong bay is a beautiful kayaking place with a lot of limestone island and especially is wet dark caves. We usually use the Sit on top - Malibu II for those trips.

Here is some images:

Sea kayaking inside a beau lagoon.









At the sunset:









Kayaking inside a dark wet cave. After going through the cave, we will come into a lagoon.









Inside a lagoon, very green and clean salty water.









Take a rest on an island:









A sunny day in Halong bay.









Two people - mother and daughter are coming back from a local floating market in Halong bay - Vietnam. What's the daughter thinking? 









Paddling with kid. They are from UK.









The Junk boat which have been taken us to the kayaking place. We will stay on that boat about 3 or 4 days and go to many places on the bay.









After a hard kayaking day, we return to the Boat for relax!









Just very funny









A traditional Vietnamese kayak boat. I've taken this pic in Babe river (Nothern of Vietnam) - It's also a river kayak place.









The pictures will be updated more or you can see more at: http://www.inserimextravel.com.vn

All of these pictures are registed and taken by Me.

Thanks for you attention!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Some great photos there....That is one place I would love to go....It's in my to-do list.

It looks like you had fun

FW


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Truly great photos , would love to see more , the scenary looks so green and sensational, what a place to kayak , thanks for sharing


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks!
More pictures which taken inside a dark cave and the lagoon:

Hope you will like it!
A place near a floating village:









The big toe island









Kayaking through a cave to a lagoon inside:









Get harder through the cave:









The bats on the ceiling of the cave (a lot of bats)









A sea channel in a cave.









Thanks for your kind attention. The images will be updated. For more detail please visit my website at: www.inserimextravel.com.vn or write the email at [email protected].



bazzoo said:


> Truly great photos , would love to see more , the scenary looks so green and sensational, what a place to kayak , thanks for sharing


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

We do not usually fish in Halong bay because the not much big sea fish there! But If you want we can move to some far places for fishing (about 20 to 30 km from the mainland). The biggest fish which I have seen in Halong Bay is an ray fish (about 3 or 4 kg)

More pictures:
Some more pictures. Just take in this month.

The mangroves lagoon in Halong Bay









A mangrove:









At the entrance of a cave in Ninh Binh provinces - Vietnam.









Inside a cave in Ninh Binh.









Thanks


----------



## ultimatt12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fantastic Photos. I am looking forward to my November Vietnam trip even more now.


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

fantastic shots mate, had a paddle thru there in '05, wonderful part of the world


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

wow totally amazing!! excellent photos


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks to everybody!

Here is a photos:

Getting inside a cave at upstream situation.









A island with the structure looks like a human's head:









A nice day!









Do you like me to post more photos about other Vietnam adventures ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes please , love those photos , the country is so green and lush , post away my friend they are appreciated very much , thank you for sharing them with us , more please


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Where are the fish ? :lol: :lol: DOnt tell me you just paddles around aimlessly ???


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

Normally, we just paddle for caving. Almost of our clients want to see the cave first. If they ask us for a fishing places, we will lead them to fishing places, but we do not provide the fishing cane for the clients.

Totally, We just go to see this:


















It's not fish but this is also a jellyfish:









Thanks for your attention. I will try to take the photos of fishing next time.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I was kind of joking my friend - your pictures make me want to visit Vietnam very very much. Although I would bring my fishing cane with me just in case ;-)


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

This man is the owner of John Gray Sea Canoe in Phuket Thailand. 
John "Caveman" Gray









In October this year, He's going to Vietnam for a cleaning environment trip combine explore a new distance area in the bay (include discover some new dark caves).

In that trip, we will camp on the wild beaches for overnight. Maybe if you join us (04 days/ 03 nights), we can take you to fishing on the bay.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Stunning is the word, hope to get there one day, thank you, Dave.


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

There are a lot of wild small beach where we can relax or take overnight in a tend.

On a beach.


















A hidden mangrove forest (inside a lagoon just can go to there in a few particular hour cause the water level do not allow )









Maybe these photos are not good like my previous photos because my camera lens was broken that time. Hope you still like these.

Thanks for attention!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Very Nice Deislerx, lovely country , i had not imagined it so deserted and quiet , beautiful,


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

What a magnificent country, those pics look so surreal.
Well done Deislerx.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

For more sea kayaking pictures in Vietnam.

#01: Inside a cave. 









#02: Get moving









#03: At the cave's entrance









Thanks!


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

03 photos: 02 days ago after a trip

Sunset in Halong Bay:









Untitle - Just kayaking:









The kayaks:


----------



## GMan (Sep 22, 2008)

those pictures are unreal! looks like an unreal place to explore!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Wonderful pictures,i just want to jump on the next plane with my fishing cane.

Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to be sure that this is a real place in Halong bay where I've been there. I will post more picture if the admin or moderator not considering me as a spammer lol!

You can go to Halong bay for fishing combine sea kayaking. But I have to share that there are not much big fish in Halong Bay. :lol:

Normally, I have fish squids in Halong Bay. This is very easy for fishing squids here.


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

hi guys,
I've came back since a long time when I have a lot of trips around Viet Nam
In this trip, we discovered a new place for kayak, Cat Ba island, near Ha long bay, with many islet, lagoon, caves... and many nice bungalow resort  .
I'll show you some pics in the next time. Now I must go for work ;-) .
See ya
Cheers


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## DeislerX (Jun 22, 2009)

hi guys,
I have some new photos for you ;-)

paddling under sunshine









one man on kayak









untitled - on the water 8) 









welcome to the cave









And this is very nice bungalow in Cat Ba, it's make me very impressed









rest after paddling









Hope you like it!
Cheers


----------

